# C'est quoi un routeur ?



## Vercoquin (16 Septembre 2004)

J'envisage d'acheter un modem ADSL Wifi. Mais la plupart des modèles proposent Modem+Routeur+Wifi. Mais à quoi sert le routeur ??? J'ai compris que ça servait à partageait sa connexion ADSL entre plusieurs ordinateurs. Mais c'est ce que je fais via un simple Hub Ethernet entre mon mac et celui de ma copine : elle est connectée, et moi j'utilise son partage Internet avec une configuration en DHCP.

Comment fonctionne donc le routeur ? Comment s'y connectent les ordinateurs ? Quelles sont les configurations des préférences réseau à adopter ? Est-ce plus pratique qu'un Hub Ethernet ? Merci pour vos lanternes ! 

Si certains ont quelques conseils pour l'achat d'un Modem-Routeur-Wifi (marque, modèle), qu'ils n'hésitent pas car mon achat se fera au pif ! :rateau:


----------



## xchaps (16 Septembre 2004)

ben quelqu'un me reprendra si jdi une connerie, mais je croi que la dif entre le routeur et le hub c'est que le routeur te permet de changer de protocole. en gros, tant que t'est sur le même type de réseau et que toute tes machines causes pareil t'a pas besooins de routeur, un hub sa marche, si tu veu parler a des machines qui cause pas comme sur ton réseau (les machines des founisseurs d'accés par exemple t'a besoinsd'un routeur). Enfin pour toi y a pas grande différence. Cependant je crois que si tu veu connecter plusieurs machine sur une seul connexions ben en gros t'a pas super le choix


----------



## MrStone (16 Septembre 2004)

En quelques mots : le routeur permet de rediriger dynamiquement ta connexion vers plusieurs postes, mac ou PC.
Les avantages : il gère tout seul l'attribution des adresses IP, pas besoin de tout configurer manuellement, à la différence du hub où tu dois 'créer' ton propre réseau, domaine, masque de sous-réseau, plage d'IP etc etc.
En clair : tu auras juste à choisir l'option 'client DHCP, IP automatique' dans les préfs réseau et ça marchera... Simple, non ?


----------



## Vercoquin (16 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> En quelques mots : le routeur permet de rediriger dynamiquement ta connexion vers plusieurs postes, mac ou PC.
> Les avantages : il gère tout seul l'attribution des adresses IP, pas besoin de tout configurer manuellement, à la différence du hub où tu dois 'créer' ton propre réseau, domaine, masque de sous-réseau, plage d'IP etc etc.
> En clair : tu auras juste à choisir l'option 'client DHCP, IP automatique' dans les préfs réseau et ça marchera... Simple, non ?


Simple, oui (mais j'ai rien compris à l'intervention de xchaps  ). Pour parler neuneu, il n'y aura donc plus d'ordinateur, branché sur ce routeur, qui devra faire "se connecter...". Tout le monde aura accès à l'ADSL en continue... Ca me paraît pratique.

Des suggestions sur les marques à éviter ou à préférer ???


----------



## maousse (16 Septembre 2004)

quel est ton FAI ? Tu comptes en changer un de ces jours ? (juste parce que si c'est le cas, autant acheter du matériel qui puisse te resservir.)

Et oui, l'intérêt d'un routeur, c'est que c'est lui qui établit la connexion. Donc les machines derrière sont indépendantes les unes des autres pour l'accès internet. Aujourd'hui, c'est ton mac qui partage qui est routeur dans ton réseau.


----------



## naas (16 Septembre 2004)

c'est quoi un routeur ?
http://www.pcinpact.com/articles/d/3/1.htm
_(j'adore donner des liens de pcinpact :love: )_


----------



## Vercoquin (16 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> quel est ton FAI ? Tu comptes en changer un de ces jours ? (juste parce que si c'est le cas, autant acheter du matériel qui puisse te resservir.)


Je suis chez Télé2, mais j'aimerais donner le modem qu'il m'a été fourni (un Bewan je crois) à un ami. Je serai donc sans modem, d'où mon intérêt pour en acheter un, et tant qu'à faire surfer sans fil via le Wifi. J'aurai toujours 2 ordinateurs à connecter à l'ADSL.

Une autre question subsidiaire : combien d'ordinateurs peuvent se connecter au Wifi (parce que pour la connexion physique, c'est facile il y a généralement 4 ports - donc 4 ordinateurs maxi. Mais pour la connexion par 'Air' ???).


----------



## maousse (17 Septembre 2004)

en général, c'est une cinquantaine de machines qu'un routeur grand public peut gérer. C'est marqué dans les caractéristiques de chaque. Et ça n'est pas les 4 ports qui sont la limite, si tu as plus d'ordinateurs en filaire à brancher, il suffit d'acheter un switch (c'est une "prise multiple ethernet"), et tu peux en brancher plus.


----------

